# Woodcock Hunting



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I went woodcock hunting with a couple of friends that hunt woodcock quite often. we had 7 flushes and even though we did not shoot any, watching the dog work and the anticipation of the next flush made for a great fall afternoon hunt. BRT


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Only hunted woodcook once witb a fine gentlemen that had a good dog and a young pup was a ok hunt but a great day watching the dogs work that was years ago and I can still picture them dogs qworking hope to agin some day


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

It is a shame, years ago it started on September 15th the same day grouse (pat's) opener. The limit was 5 a day for grouse and 5 a day for woodcock. To say they were plentiful does not do it justice.

Even with the decline of the species because of being a migratory bird if you hit it right it can still be an undisbutable bonanza, and rewarding. Because as the birds come south the build up of birds accumulate until, weather or pressure drives them onward toward their destination.

Keep going and you will run into some great hunts. Like 18 to 20 flushes in approximately 45 minutes. Or 35 to 40 in a day it offers great dog work and the anticipation the point could be a pat. I think I know the reason for the decline. I just hope US fish and game are able to correct it and start having hay days once again.


----------

